# 좋은 인연 됬으면 해용



## RaeCone22

Hey, I'm a beginner in Korean. Can someone help me translate this sentence? Thanks 

좋은. 인연 됬으면 해용


----------



## mink-shin

It "literally" means "I hope we have a nice bond".

But if someone said it to me, I would understand the sentence as just like "nice to meet you" in English.

By the way, your sentence has an error; "좋은 인연이 '됐'으면 해요" is correct.


----------



## RaeCone22

mink-shin said:


> It "literally" means "I hope we have a nice bond".
> 
> But if someone said it to me, I would understand the sentence as just like "nice to meet you" in English.
> 
> By the way, your sentence has an error; "좋은 인연이 '됐'으면 해요" is correct.



Thanks! And for the correction too.


----------



## Rance

"Nice to meet you" sounds way too light/casual lacking any sort of depth in the meaning.
You can say to anynone without really meaning it.

To my ears, "좋은 인연 됐으면 해요" sounds more sincere/serious and the speaker has real intention to further develop relationship with the listener.
I think it is closer to "I am looking forward to develop a long term relationship."


----------



## sowhat59

I second Rance. 
It might not necessarily mean a romantic relationship but it implies some kind of closer relationship than a casual acquaintance. 

As for "용" it's relatively new slang that Koreans use to make the sentence sound a bit less serious/formal. Also commonly used when a person doesn't want to sound too serious or formal even though. For example, a girl has a crush on you and wants to be close to you but saying "친하게 지내요. 좋은 인연 됐으면 해요." can come off too forward. So instead of "요" ending, she would put "용" which has a playful tone. You definitely don't want to use this ending in any kind of business, formal writing.


----------

